# Mann Lake BEE PRO



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone use bee pro from Mann Lake and if so do you recommend it


----------



## Happy Honey Farm (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought the powder form and mixed it myself and the bees are all over it.:


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

My bees take it well. Also, if cost is a factor, shipping will be very reasonable as Mann Lake is close to you. Adrian.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been using it for the 2008-2009 season and now the 2009-2010 season. I use the powder and mix it myself with sugar syrup, so far the bees take it readily and it seems to help them to maintain a brood nest even when little pollen is available.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

My bees have taken Bee Pro without any problems for years.


----------



## Jay Goertzen (Oct 18, 2010)

I know this is an old post but I'm wondering how to mix the Mann Lake BeePro I just bought. 

The recipe it comes with calls for HFCS which I don't have access to. I tried mixing with 2:1 sugar/water but the resulting patties got really hard. 
Do I need to just make a much softer dough, or mix it differently?

Anyone who has mixed this BeePro powder into patties please chime in.

thanks 
Jay


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

How I mix them, most of the time (sometimes I add a little powdered vitamin C):

I mix very small batches ->

-First I put about four pounds of dry sugar into a large plastic mixing bowl
-Next I stir canola oil into the sugar until it begins to stick together a little
-Then I mix in two pounds of Bee Pro powder until blended thoroughly
-Then I add a little 1:1 sugar syrup mixing it in until it is the consistency of cookie dough
-I then spoon lumps between wax paper and flatten it between the layers of wax paper until it is the thickness that will fit above the brood combs, cutting a few slits with a knife on the side that will be facing the combs


----------



## Jay Goertzen (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you Joseph Clemens for the recipe. I would not have thought of adding oil. Does it have to canola oil? 
thanks again,
Jay


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Most any vegetable oil would likely suffice, I chose canola because the lipid profile seemed most appropriate to honey bee nutritional needs and my bank account. I believe hemp oil would likely be the best but doesn't work on my budget.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

i feed it in a feeder straight up. One feeder per yard. The feeder holds close to a bag. Bees are all over it like white on rice!


----------

